# P057C Brake Pedal Position Sensor



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi, did you ever find a solution to this problem? My girlfriend's car has the same ting and I've never dealt with this issue on any car before.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Seems like replacing it should be easy enough. The question is if the relearn will be needed and how much/hard it would be to get someone to do it.


----------



## Spocktwin (May 15, 2011)

MY 2011 is now having the P057C BPP sensor issue. The sensor is about 15.00 on line so no big deal and looks easy to replace. The question does remain though has anyone figured out if a special calibration has to happen or a diy method to do it?
Thanks


----------



## 94Splashman (Aug 26, 2016)

Spocktwin said:


> MY 2011 is now having the P057C BPP sensor issue. The sensor is about 15.00 on line so no big deal and looks easy to replace. The question does remain though has anyone figured out if a special calibration has to happen or a diy method to do it?
> Thanks


FWIW I performed the relearn procedure at the end of the 10317 service bulletin, no special tools required, and my P057C is now gone. I did not replace any parts or do any of the prior steps.


Perform ECM BAS Home Learn Procedure. 
6.1. Put the ignition key in the RUN position (no crank).
6.2. Apply and slowly release the brake pedal two times and then wait 2 seconds.
6.3. Repeat Step 6.2 eight times.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

94Splashman said:


> FWIW I performed the relearn procedure at the end of the 10317 service bulletin, no special tools required, and my P057C is now gone. I did not replace any parts or do any of the prior steps.


How long ago did you do this? We've had a couple of people with problems and it turned out to be a mechanical issue where the brake pedal wasn't returning to exactly the same position when letting off the brakes. If that's the problem, the code is likely to return befoe too long.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Ok, I had a chance to look up the code. It means the voltage has fallen below 0.25v. That means the brake sensor circuit has opened or shorted to ground. It could indicate that the brake sensor is starting to wear out (failing to make contact). It has nothing to do with calibration. 

I can see how re-calibration might extinguish a CEL, but I doubt if it will solve the underlying problem. 

But thanks for the procedure. I'm sure that will come in handy for those who do need to re-calibrate.


----------



## boozeCruze123 (May 4, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> How long ago did you do this? We've had a couple of people with problems and it turned out to be a mechanical issue where the brake pedal wasn't returning to exactly the same position when letting off the brakes. If that's the problem, the code is likely to return befoe too long.


Hmm, this struck a chord with me. My full story, for anyone who finds it helpful: About 2 years ago I had the p057c code, which I paid to have fixed. Fast forward: My 2011 Cruze had a dead battery 2 days ago. I Brought it in and Chevy said corroded battery cables. Paid to have it done. I got home and noticed my brake lights were still on after turning the car off. Went straight back to chevy. They told me my pedal was broken (???). Upon inquiry, if I understood correctly, a piece of plastic had been broken at the top of the pedal such that the pedal was "loose in the bracket". All I know is that to me, the pedal wasn't returning to it's position, allegedly, causing the brake lights to remain on (hence why I saw this post!). I declined the $800 repair, and when I turned the car on in the dealership service parking lot, I had an engine light... they checked it and lo and behold, p057c, again. Based on reading this post here, I'm guessing there's a slight mechanical issue with my brake pedal causing the sensors to be unhappy, resulting in the brake lights remaining on and the check engine light? My personal solution, hopefully, will be to just ensure the pedal is not pressed down when I park so that my battery doesn't drain. Not worth the $800 to fix this IMO, since the car will likely be replaced soon.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

boozeCruze123 said:


> Based on reading this post here, I'm guessing there's a slight mechanical issue with my brake pedal causing the sensors to be unhappy, resulting in the brake lights remaining on and the check engine light?


Sounds like it.



boozeCruze123 said:


> My personal solution, hopefully, will be to just ensure the pedal is not pressed down when I park so that my battery doesn't drain. Not worth the $800 to fix this IMO, since the car will likely be replaced soon.


It's more than that - it prevents your brake lights from working properly. In the event of an accident, it could make you the "at fault" party for having defective equipment.


----------

